# OMG financial melt down.. transferring money from UK to QLD



## Blondiefee (Sep 15, 2015)

Having retired and received end of service pay out, we are looking to move over to QLD in the next 6 months... (despite Brexit)... 
My commutation has been put towards paying off the mortgage and the house is on the market...
What is the best way to transfer any funds to an Oz bank account (which I have held for 6 years).?? Will we be taxed in Oz on any transfers?
Any help or words of advice regarding transfers would be much appreciated.


----------

